# room to rent?



## barbaros (Jun 19, 2011)

Does any resident of Ajijic or the small town close by know of a room to rent for this friday night, July 15 that is cheap. My husband and i are studying spanish in guanajuato, Guanajuato and want to come look over the Chapala area. We usually stay in hostels for $20 a night, dont need luzury, simply a bed and love to stay with Mexicans, We know this might be kind of cheap for that area but just thought we would ask. We would appreciate any and all advice. thanks so much


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

barbaros said:


> Does any resident of Ajijic or the small town close by know of a room to rent for this friday night, July 15 that is cheap. My husband and i are studying spanish in guanajuato, Guanajuato and want to come look over the Chapala area. We usually stay in hostels for $20 a night, dont need luzury, simply a bed and love to stay with Mexicans, We know this might be kind of cheap for that area but just thought we would ask. We would appreciate any and all advice. thanks so much


There are lots of hostels in Guadalajara in that price range. And it is an hour to Chapala by bus so it is easy to spend a day there while sleeping in Gdl.


----------

